# ?
, ""    . ,     ,      ?

----------

,     .    .     " "  .

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=5672
 :yes:

----------

,  !    ,    .            ,    ,  ,      .    200  .   :  -    ?     ,      ?

----------


## Lisaya

.              ,     ,  ,  ,      .     ,

----------

> , ""    . ,     ,      ?


      .   ,      ,    ,          .      ,      ,       .         ?

----------

> ,      ,       .         ?


   ,     ?  -,  "   "?   -,      "".

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## selva

,         .   ,    .    ,   .     - .      .        ,       ,   .       ,  ,  . ,     ,   ,   .

----------


## Ozzy

,      .              ,    .  : "     -     ". ..        ,    -   .       .
,    ...

----------

-   28 .   ,    -     ,   -       .....  ! ,   ,    (  )   ,  -  ,    .    " "     (  , , ).

----------


## -

, . 
   "" (  6 ),  -   ,      .
      -,        .    ,   .
 -    .  ,      1.
         ""   ,   "". 
      ,   .

----------


## Anton

,     , ..:

1)       ,
2)           (,  ,  -      )   ,       ,
3)           (    ?),
4)           ( + ..),      ,
5)  : -       200     200   .

----------


## zas77

> 5)  : -       200     200   .


, ,  : "  ".  ,     .     , ,  ? :Wow:

----------


## Anton

> , ,  : "  ".  ,     .     , ,  ?


  ,     ",  200 /"?
      ,  ?

----------


## zas77

> ,     ",  200 /"?
>       ,  ?


      1000 ./. , ,      (  )       ()              -.

----------


## goluba

-   . ..   0-             .         .  ,    -    -

----------


## zas77

> -


 -     :yes:        .        :yes:

----------


## Libra

,  .            ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## loshakova

> ,  .            ...


    -  --    . 
      -   -           .

----------


## VicV

> 2)           (,  ,  -      )   ,       ,


  -      9    ,   .        . 




> 3)           (    ?),


!




> 4)           ( + ..),      ,


      ,  ,   ,    ,  .




> 5)  : -       200     200   .


   8000     .   30      .  ** **    35 - 40 ,    200     .

    , .. ,   ..
      .
         ,    .
       , ,     .
   .

      2004 .     ,         .

      -  ,   ,      .

----------


## Anton

> -      9    ,   . ...   ,  ,   ,    .
>    8000     .   30      .   c    35 - 40 ,    200     .


,     -   -! :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl: 
     ,     .
,        , .  .     - .        ,          .
, ,     -   "" , ..   .

   ,   .  - .

----------


## Shahinya

> -      9    ,   .        .


   ,        .        .    .       ,         .    ,        !

----------

,        .     -      .    .   (      ).         ?

----------

> ,     , ..:
> 
> 1)       ,
> 2)           (,  ,  -      )   ,       ,
> 3)           (    ?),
> 4)           ( + ..),      ,
> 5)  : -       200     200   .



  .    ,    ,   ,    .   "  " (   "),  ,  200 ...        2000  (     ,     ),       25000 (. ),     (     ) 9000 ( ).

----------

.      2    .      ,   ,   ,    .      3000 .  250 .  ,          .

----------

.
    ,       ,     ,            .      -   .
     ()    ??? 
  , ,          2826 .        (   1200.  ).

----------


## Na28ta

,      .

----------

?

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie: .    , ,  ,  , ..   ,  .        ,   ,   , ,    :Smilie: .   .  .  :yes:

----------

> ,   ,   , ,


  ,   ,  ,     .   ,      .    ,  -     " ".
,             -.       .

----------


## ltymuf

*Na28ta*, ,    .    .    .

----------


## agur

,        -  ""  :Big Grin:

----------

,   ,  . -,   .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

.  . 
       .   ,  ,  ,      ..        . 

      ,    ,  ,  .

----------

> *Na28ta*, ,    .    .    .


     ?   ?  , ? 
     ,     , ,       ,   ,       .

----------


## ltymuf

?
.



> 


 .

----------

.2,   , ..   
,     .

----------


## Anonimus

-.    ,    ,     .       .   (   )          .   :Wink:

----------

> ?
> .
> 
>  .


    ,            .

      ,    ?
       ?      ?

----------


## IrinaIV

,  ,    , ,    ,    .    ,  ,       .
VicV ,    ,  -    ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## autsersing

.   500 .! :yes:

----------

,    ...        ?

----------

1.   
2.  (  )
3. 
4.

----------


## VicV

> 


    . -    , -       ,   ,                 .

----------


## Fox999767

- forever!
-.   , ,     ,     .
-.    ! ,   ,        23:00.
   ,              .  .

----------


## IrinaIV

,          ,    ,         ,    (   -  ),     ,            .,   ,   .

----------

.  .    ""  ,     .   - ,  "   ? (      ,    )" - "" - ,  "--!"  . 
        .      ,  ,    ,   .    3 ,  - ,  - .    ,      .

----------

> .


            1 .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 1 .

----------


## Ripley

.    ,       -   , ,     ,      .  ,      ,      ,       .          ,            "",    ,  .  .

----------


## Alex04091971

C           ,  . :Big Grin:

----------

> C           ,


   .     ,              .     ,       .  ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Ripley

,        .     ,      ,                .

----------


## svikh

.     .


         ,  -      -     .
       -  .  .     ,        ..
         ...

       .
  ,           .   ?  ? 

         -  . 
-      . 

      . 
 ?           ?  , .    .      .

  ,      .
         .         ?

     ,  250  -    .   -    ,   .


 , ,   , ,  ,   .     2005     ? 
   ,      3 .
 -  ,       .

----------

!
  , --,     . 

   ,       . (,           ; -,    !).     ,  .          (            ).  ..

     .
 "   " -  .  ,     -     .     ,    ,    .     -  ,   . (, ,   -      " "       -). 

    ,     ,    .   -- ,      ,   .   ,      20-25   ;  ,    .     100%   ,       ,    100%   - (, ) -   ,   . ,    100,     01.01.2008    (   , ,  "  " -  , ,  ?),   2.7%    ,        . 

      ,     .   , ,  .    -  ,   .       (,  ,        ,          ,            ??? - !) - ,     . ,    - .        ,          8 .      ! 

,     .        - "   ,      ".    "" -   ,       .  ,  , .        . 
      200     ;      (  ).   -   .

----------


## Ripley

> ,  -      -     .
>        -  .  .     ,        ..
>          ...


   ,    ,      ?        .   -       ,         .

----------


## VicV

,     -,          .   -      ,  .

----------


## Ripley

,        :  4-, ,      ,       ?

----------


## Larik

> ,        :  4-, ,      ,       ?


      ,    .

----------

> ,    .


.

----------


## svikh

> , --,     .


 ! ,          ,   ,   ,   ,  !              .
,   ,   CD,         (  !)    - ?    ,      ?   -   .,        ,     www.rvcgns.chtts.ru (  ) -       .



> .


  ?       :   (   ),   ()    (, ).
  -  ,      -   " ".   ,            -    .              (,         !)




> ,     .   , ,  .    -  ,   ..


"     - " (.).
         (   -  ).
1.  .  1.1.,            ()  1.3..
2. .   .      .
3.           ( 1.8.,     ).
4.       .
  .           2002-2006    -  .
        -    .     -   ?      ,    ",  "




> 200     ;      (  ).   -   .


    .       .
     ,       ,   , .

   . -      .        .     1,         .

   ,     ()  2004 .              (    ).

        ,          .
        ,           .

----------


## svikh

> :  4-, ,      ,       ?


     ,      ,     .
 - .

----------

,  ,   ,  99%           ; ,   ,     (  !!!)      " ",      . ,     .            ,        ! 





> ,   ,   CD,         (  !)    - ?    ,      ?


???       .       ,     ? ,      ,    .                   ,     .  -     (  -)            ,      . 





> ?       :   (   ),   ()    (, ).


  .            .         ( ,     ,        ),    ,       (     ,      ),   . ,              -   " 200X". 

         ,  
-    (     ),      - ;
-        ,           (     ).





> . -      .


    . , ,      :-) 
           ,               ,     .  -  (  100% - ,   !)       .          .        ,     ()    ,             ,   . 





> ,     ()  2004 .              (    ).


 ,    .        (  )       ,    . 





> ,          .


  .   ,       -   -  . 





> ,           .


  .      -            -   -  .  ,            ...

----------

> ,      ,     .
>  - .


     :-)
           (  ,    ) -          .     -   .

----------


## svikh

> (  ,    ) -          .     -   .


     ,     
"       -     27  2006 16-25/011974@ - 
...    ,      1  31              ,  ,       ,     ,       .
  ...

----------


## svikh

> ... 99%           ; ...            ,        ! ...


,      , ..  .    ,   , , ...
        ,  ,  "  ".       -     .



> . ...


 ,    : ,     ;   ; ,    .   .
   ,      ,     .




> ...       -   -  . ...


 ,  . .       .
  -    -...




> -            -   -  .  ,            ...


    - ( ) ,      ?

----------


## Ripley

> ,     
> "       -     27  2006 16-25/011974@ - 
> ...    ,      1  31              ,  ,       ,     ,       .
>   ...


      ,       ,   -     ,     .

----------

> -    -...


    ,    .        ,                 .  :Frown:

----------


## 4

....,          ...... .....-   :-))

----------


## ..

> ,      .              ,    .  : "     -     ". ..        ,    -   .       .
> ,    ...


, , !  !    3    .
  .   ,    .

----------


## ..

> -      9    ,   .        . 
> 
> 
> 
>       ,  ,   ,    ,  .
> 
> 
> 
>    8000     .   30      .  ** **    35 - 40 ,    200     .
> ...


100% !!!!!!!!!!!
         . 
       .

----------


## svikh

-  
5.   	
 ""
	        :
	     (    ) = 200
	             = 800.

   ?

----------


## Nasten@-}-

.         .  22-50,    ...   0 ,     ...

----------

-, ,    ""   "".        -  , ..     ,       .   ,   ,        ,     .     ,   web-      (     -      ,   ,   - ).   web-    ,         :-)

----------


## Andre

.      ,  --.               -            .

----------

> .  22-50,    ...   0 ,     ...


    ,       ()   ,              . 


> .   
>  ""
>         :
>      (    ) = 200
>          = 800.


     .
      :
         :   

  1    720 _( )_ ...
        7) ( , , , ):  

         ,  1  900

----------

> ,  --.


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,      ,       .            .
        .
    ,        .
          ,   ,  .

----------

> .      ,  --.               -            .


,      ,   2006      ... 

,      .     . 
 .
_"    ..."_ -   .    .       (   ).
_"...  "_ -    .          (   -   ,    ,       ),      - ,       ,  . 
_"...  --"_ -  -  80- ,  ,  ,    ,  "".   ,  ?       ,     ,    ,            .    -     "   -   -   ",        ,     . 

__  -    ,         ,     -   . 

__  -        ? ,    ,          ,          ,      (     ),     (    ).

_..._  -  ,  ,   ,      " ",  .          web-,         . 

__  -           "  ",       ,    - , , ,    ,     ,         ,   .

----------


## stas

** , :       ? (, ,                  ).

----------

> ** , :       ? (, ,                  ).


         ,   . 
 ,    -,   (     ) ,   ,    ,      (,    -  ). 
   "    ..."   , ..      . (.  ). 
,  ,    (      )  .       ,        .  ,   (    ,  ),      , ..      (-  " "    ,      ,   " ",     "      ").     ,      .             .     .

,    .                   ,        (      )          .      .

----------


## stas

.     (. -80-5),    ,       .

----------


## ACCOUNTANT GENERAL

, ,    ,  . , ,   .   ,     ,       .              -     "" :Type:

----------

> ...   ,    - , , ,    ,     ,         ,   .


   -  ,   - ,   - ,      , ...        ?

----------

> -  ,   - ,   - ,      , ...        ?


        -     " ".           -    ,   ,      .
   ,   ,      ,      ,     ""     .
 ,    ,  ,  ;    ;     .      .

----------

> .     (. -80-5),    ,       .


 .           ,  ,      .          .      .     .  -    .          ,    , , ,        . 

   .5 .80  ,  ,  
"           ,       ",       .  ,    .   ,     .    ,           .         ...

 ,             -.                ,        . 

  ,   (  " ")    .  -   ,     ,        .
   ,      ,           ,   .

----------


## stas

> -   ,     ,        .


-,         . -,  ,          ,        .        ,  .


> ,      ,           ,   .


     ?

----------

> -,         . -,  ,          ,        .        ,  .     ?


1. ,       .  ,   ,       ""    .        ,   .   ,      ,      ,       .      ,    ,  ,     , ,      .   -    .    ,  -    . 

2.      .     .    -,     ,    .     ... 

        ?   ,    ?        .         -     ?

----------


## stas

> ?   ,    ?


         .            .


> -,     ,    .


  -   ...

----------

> .            .  -   ...


   . 
     - "-". 
     -  . 
,  ,      , 
          .

----------


## stas

> -  .


 ,         " ".

----------

> ,         " ".


...
      .
 - .
 - . 
  "    "     .

    -     . " ", "", .  -  .    -   .

     - . 
 (.  705)     ,   ,          ,    , , ,          .

 ,          ,   , .    ,    .  -  ,  . 

 ,        . ,  ,  .   ""       "-"    (   ).   " "       "-"     (   ,    :-) ). , ,  ""     "-"   . 

,     - ,        -  ,   ,      ..,   (. 705- ), , ,     +       ,      .   (  ) ,     -     ,  , ,  . 

    ,      705- ,      .     .       -   ,  .   705 -   " ...",  .       ,   ,    .     -       (         ,      ?),        .     - . 

,     :-)

----------


## stas

> .


.        :Smilie: .

----------


## Andre

,    :



> ,      ,   2006      ... 
> ....


         ,   -    "  "    .  - " "      80-  (  -     ).     ""   .         ,       ,    .

----------

> ,    :
> 
>          ,   -    "  "    .  - " "      80-  (  -     ).     ""   .         ,       ,    .


  ,    ,    "" ,         . 

,   ,      "-".       , .    - "   1 (   ),     ( ),   " ",   "",    -   "", , ,   "  ". 
  -  .       .

----------

,   ,          - ",  ".      , ,              . ,         250   ,    ,

----------


## Anton

> -, ,    ""   "". ...    ,   web-      ...


,      ?

----------


## agur

,,    .       . ,       ?


 :yes:

----------

http://www.taxcom.ru/connection/moscow/price/#ex5

----------

> ,      ?


   . 
       -             "-" -   ,    705,     (      ) .       ""  .     ""   ,        .    ,    ,   ,  ( !)    . (  ,   ,     ,     - , " " ).     1 ,      ,           .

----------

> http://www.taxcom.ru/connection/moscow/price/#ex5


      ,       : 

http://www.kontur-extern.ru/tabid/63...2/Default.aspx

  , ,   ,       .          ,    ,        -  "", www.taxcom.ru   " " ", www.kontur-extern.ru,         . ,  ,      .

----------


## svikh

> . ,  ,      .


.    -    "-".
    .  ,  , ,  .
  ( **) +  
_  ():_
   () ""  1  = 2600
_ ():_
   (   )                = 614
    ""             ,      = 800.
      (      ) = 600.
_ _ ( , , ,  ):
 -    = 210  12 = 2520   (   = 4500)
         -   ""   ,     = 600.;
 -         = 260.
(,    ,   )
, 	   = 2600+614+800+600 = 4614.     10   = 460.  .
	  = 2520+600+260+460 = 3840.,  960 .  .

** +  
_ ():_
   ( ,   ) = 1750.
_ ():_     .  ,       ,       .  ,        .
      -   2 -      2 -. = = 800. , 3200.
      .
_   :_  ,           = 2750.
        .
, 	  = 1750+3200=4950.     10   = 495.  .
	  = 2750+495=3245,  811.  .
..   -  270-320 .  




> "    ..." -   .    .       (   ).


  - 1 /  , 1 /  , 2-3 /    .   150 .  .
    , ..     .         ,     .      , ..      .




> "...  " -    .          (   -   ,    ,       ),      - ,       ,  .


     -  +.           ,      .
 -    ,    .         ,    .
 -   -      :
_   :
  23.10.06  24.10.06      . 102, 110.     .
      ..._


 ,        :
 -   ,               ;
 -            ;
 -         . ,   ,        .

----------


## svikh

> -,         .


   2() .      , ..     .   ()  ,    .  -       -   .     -  .
    ()    ,   .  - -  ..

----------


## Andre

, *svikh*,   .



> 10   =


       : , , , , ... (  10     1 ?)

----------


## SKANER2006

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=106125

----------

> .    -    "-".
>     .  ,  , ,  .
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...	  = 2520+600+260+460 = 3840.,  960 .  .
> ...
> 
> ...


 svikh! 

       .
 ,         -  ,      .  ()             . 

        ,          " ",   ,  "      ".            .  -   ,      .   ,         - .     .              . 

          , ,   ,         .

1)   ,                . ,       ,  ""      . ,       ,         -   ( ).        -  ,   (..   20 .   , ?),     ,      100%  ,       .  ,  . ,      ? 

2)    .             ,    -  .   .    ,   .       ,  ,  -   , - ,     ,             .   ,      -          . ,  ,      .      -      " ",     .

3)      ,   " "   (  ?  " "?   ,    ),       "",  ,       (90 ).        .   , , -   ,     ,   180-270   .   , ?  ,   ""      ,     ,    ,          -  .

4)  .         : 
"    , ..     ."
  ?    . , ,    "   ".    -   ,    .   -          .   -    .            ,         . ,        .

----------


## svikh

> , ,   ,         .
> 
> 1)   ,                . ,       .... 
>  ,       ,         -   ( ).


  ,    1  ( ).  2009    1.5.       ( )      .
     .
 -         ,  . 
   ,         ,      ,        ,   .           ..,       , -      .




> -  ,   (..   20 .   , ?),     ,      100%  ,       .  ,  . ,      ?


.     20 -  ,   .
         .
100%  -  ,      ,     ..          
(,   ,   +++-)




> 2)    . ...       ,  ,  -   , - ,     ,             .   ,      -          . ,  ,      .


   .       ,  ,  .     -      (    ""  ).
       . ,  ,      60    !




> 3)      ,   " "   (  ?  " "?   ,    ),       "",  ,       (90 ).        .


  ,      -.      -     .

  -     ,    .
..        ,  ,       .

        .      ,     .  ,   90    .




> 4)  .         : 
> "    , ..     ."
>   ?    . , ,    "   ".    -   ,    .   -          .   -    .            ,         . ,        .


   2-3 ?     ?   .  ,     ,      , , ,     -    10 ,    ,  .   ,  2-3     5-6         .      .

----------


## Anton

> ...   2-3 ?     ?   .  ,     ,      , , ,     -    10 ,    ,  .   ,  2-3     5-6         .      .


  :
    20   2,  3,  5 .
    (  )   20- 2 .
     . 
    2001  28     .  - (  -3,  ?) -   18.00,    - ,   .  ,       .

----------


## svikh

> :
>     20   2,  3,  5 .
>     (  )   20- 2 .
>      . 
>     2001  28     .  - (  -3,  ?) -   18.00,    - ,   .  ,       .


_  . -     24 .     809 ,   287  - ..._
      .
    ,         .
 ,   287    -  .
,  ,        -  , 2-3-5    ?
 ,              ( )   . , ,    .

  ,      - 20-  -     .    - ( \, ,     ).
  ,       ,

----------


## Anton

> ... ,   287    -  .
> ...,  ,        -  , 2-3-5    ?
> ...  ,      - 20-  -     . ...


*svikh*!
 :   -  -,   -  .    ,    -   (!)   23  01,  ..

     ,      ..

,   ,        ?
    ,     .

----------

,  svikh,    .
  ,       !  -   -  ,  - -  , -      . ,   .      .         -     -  "" -   "  ". , . .

----------


## svikh

> "" -   "  ". , . .


, .    .
      ,   250,   100...    10 -   .
    -    .
http://www.r38.nalog.ru/index.php?topic=fu38
  ,         -         .....
  ,  .
 -     .
 -  ,  ..  ,

----------

. 
.
      .
  ,    ,  ,         -  -  .  -     ,      ...  ? ,      ,      .

, ,     (  )    " ", ..        ,       (     pdf-) .

----------


## agur

. 27  2006.   
     24- .           29  2004 .  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 

  2-  (   ) - , , .  ?   ,  :
   ,      !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 

,      .  .  :Wink:

----------


## Lipa

.  , - .    .
: 17.07.06      1     17
( ).       
  .        ,       .  ( ) ,       .   ,    ,    ,  12-30    .           ,    .  ,      , ,   -  ,      ?           -       .

----------

.   ,  .

----------


## Lipa

> .   ,  .


. .   ,    .   .

----------


## Anton

> . .   ,    .   .


 , . 76, .2

----------


## del-finchik

"    -     "    - ,          "      100          ". ,     ,      6-8       .




> . 27  2006.   
>      24- .           29  2004 .   
> 
>   2-  (   ) - , , .  ?   ,  :
>    ,      !   
> 
> ,      .  .


  ? :Wow:  

    .          (      ),     .        6,5              29.02.2005  (   2004).

----------


## agur

> ?


 -     ( " 2- ")  -    (   ).     -   ,     :  ,    ? -    ,  -    !       " " -     ! :Wow:  

  " ":    ,    " " :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

** ,     ?     2004 ,    -    ,   ,   ,        ,      ,  8 !      ,                 .   ?

----------

> ** ,     ?     2004 ,    -    ,   ,   ,        ,      ,  8 !      ,                 .   ?


,   :-) 
  3707370   ,  , , ,       . 
,      ,              volkov (at) skbkontur.ru 

    :-)

----------


## Lisaya

!         ,    .        :Smilie:

----------

> !         ,    .


-   !

----------


## Lisaya

, -    :Smilie:

----------

> , -


.     .

----------


## Lisaya

,   -  ,      :Big Grin:  , ,   ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maryriv

, .    +      ,                   ..  ,

----------


## Andre

:
-        1   ,            ? ,    ,      .
-                ?

----------

> :
> -        1   ,            ? ,    ,      .
> -                ?



! 
,     . 
  ,     .

1. , . .  169 -              . 
 ,        ,           -   !  ,     .          ,   .
2.      -   :-)    , ,          (    ,       !) -              .    .

----------

,      - ,       .  ,  ,     .  ,     ,  ?

        "    "  :Smilie:       ,       ,     ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> ...              . ...


           . 80  .

----------


## BorisG

> "    "


    ,    .  ,  ,    ()  - ( ) . 



> ,


  :Wow:  no comment.

----------

*BorisG*,    ?

----------


## Na28ta

.   !     ,     ,    , ,  28.      . !   ,       .    -   ,   ...

----------


## Csanf

-      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 -  !
 !    ( :-))       .   .       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  . 
,          ..........

----------


## Lisaya

> ( :-))       .   .


  ,         ,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

** ,     ?
,      ,  1500 ,      40 ,        .   - ?

----------

> ,      - ,       .  ,  ,     .  ,     ,  ?
> 
>         "    "       ,       ,     ?



,         .
          ( , , ,   ),        .  " ",    ,    ,     ,        .        ,       .    ,    ,    ,    . ,   15       ( ,   10-15%, ),      .  ,    ""         (" CSP",   ""   ),        ,       ,     ,       .  ,    " "  ,         -  15       1000 .

----------

> . 80  .


,  .             (, ) -    ,  ,                  ,     .

----------

> ** ,     ?
> ,      ,  1500 ,      40 ,        .   - ?


 ,   .
 -  .      .
        - http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/unp2.pl?pag...state&id=10457
      ,  , : 
http://www.expert.ru/printissues/ura...erview_volkov/
  " ". 
        , , ,  - http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/unp2.pl?pag...state&id=11505 -           .

----------

** ,   .
  -            (  , , ,     ),      .    ,     ,    .      ?

----------

.

----------


## agur

** ,  ,  " "    - ?      .   .

----------

*agur*,  ,          ,       :Smilie:     ,    -      .
** ,  ?

----------

> ** ,   .
>   -            (  , , ,     ),      .    ,     ,    .      ?


,     . 
  " " -  ,    .    - .    .     ,  -  .  ""   (,   3-4  )       ,        -      .  ,          ,     ,     "-"  (  -      ).        ,     -   20       .

----------

> ** ,  ,  " "    - ?      .   .


 . 
 " " -        ,  , .  "-" -    .           .      ,       "-",     " ",   , , , . ,        :-)

----------

** ,   ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

.        01.01.2007 .         . 80 .   ,     ,  .       -.                    ,   ,    , ,      (      ,      ,     ,    10 ).    ,         .    . 80 ,  ,               ?  . , ,          .  . 80     ,      .       .         ,        .  :     "   " (, )?      ""      ?

----------


## stas

IMHO    .

----------


## Lisaya

** ,   ,,   ,     ?      .   , ,    .    !   ,  .     ,     .      -.      .       ,       .   ?

----------


## Ripley

,          ,       2 ,         .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          ,       2 ,         .


      -  ?       .

----------


## Ripley

,    ,      ....
       ,  - .

----------


## lubezniy

. 80:



> 3.   ()         ( ,  )                .


       ?

----------

> .        01.01.2007 .         . 80 .   ,     ,  .       -.                    ,   ,    , ,      (      ,      ,     ,    10 ).    ,         .    . 80 ,  ,               ?  . , ,          .  . 80     ,      .       .         ,        .  :     "   " (, )?      ""      ?


   -  ,     ,     .  -    . 
. 80     ,         ,       -  .   -,  169,    -      (   ,       ,    ,    ;      ,      ).  , + -    ,     .   .  -   "+"   -      -     ,    -   ,         ,   . 

,    ,        -    250 ( 01.01.2008) -   -. 

     .  137-             15%-      .    -  -   ""  ,    ,   ( 6)       .  -  , ,    ,   ,      ,    -     ,      . , "".      , ,  ,      ,        2-3 ,    . 10  -      -      .      ,   .

----------

> ** ,   ,,   ,     ?      .   , ,    .    !   ,  .     ,     .      -.      .       ,       .   ?


     . 
 (   )       250   ,        -     -         . ,  !      169             .      (      -   ,   ),         ,     .

----------


## Ripley

> . 80:
> 
>        ?


       .


 7  2006 . N 136



            .

 N 2


 07.11.2006 N 136




    5. ... 
                    ,      2  2002 . N -3-32/169 (    16  2002 .,   3437; "      ", N 21, 27  2002 .; " ", N 89, 22  2002 .).
,      1  2007   250  ( 1  2008   100 ),     ,     ,    ,     .
             .
                 .

            ??? :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

,         ,  -   .

----------


## lubezniy

*m'm*,     -,      .        ,           . ,       ?

----------


## VicV

> ,         ,  -   .


       ?   10 ,    ,     .  .       2004, 2005, 2006 .   .     .

----------

> ,         ,  -   .


  -             USB-,         - ruToken ( -  "")  eToken ( -  "").      (    -    , 10 ) -     1000 ,      .   - ! 

  ,                ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

!      ,  1000    !
        !
    , ,  - !

----------


## Lisaya

> 1000 ,      .   - !


,,, ,      ?      , ,

----------

> ,,, ,      ?      , ,



  ,       ,     .            :-) 

     ,  ""        ,         .        ,   ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   ,    .


 ?       ?
 - ,    ,   -.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?       ?
>  - ,    ,   -.



     :-) 

 PDF   ,          .     .    :-)

----------


## MarusiaME

,  ,  -     :    ,  "  "     . 
-  ,        , ,    -           !
,   ...    ,    .,    -  -!

----------


## Lisaya

** ,      , ,   ?*MarusiaME*, 


> ,  "  "     .


  ,   !

----------

> ** ,      , ,


  - "   -  -,               " " ".    .    orlit  skbkontur.ru.   "-  -",    "  ",     ,     ,    ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

** , ,     .  ,  .        15 .        .     ,      ,             , ,     ,  - ,      .  .  17,04, 06,04., ,   10      ,  .   ,  .  ,        17,04,2006.     .

----------


## ReL

.   250    100       10 .      :-) . 
                                 e-Token               80  3   ..

----------


## Lisaya

*ReL*,     ,  ,      ,   ?    ,   ,     ,   ,   ,   ,      ,   .

----------

> .   250    100       10 .      :-) . 
>                                  e-Token               80  3   ..


 !
 ,    >10   ...       ,    .

  -      ,  "    ,  ,    ".      .   , ,    .    ,        ,  -    .    "",    ,    .   ,      ,    ?      . 

   .     ?    .     ,        ,  .

----------


## BorisG

> ,    ,        -    250 ( 01.01.2008) -   -.


       .  :yes:  
 +  -      .      -   .
   ,       .

ps:               .

----------

> .  
>  +  -      .      -   .
>    ,       .
> 
> ps:               .


+ - ,     . 
    ,  + -      .

  +   - 
)   (     )
)  :       , 
         ,     , ..           (  ,   ...),     . 

      - ,     .    ,   . ,  ,  .

----------


## BorisG

> ..           (  ,   ...),


  :Wow:       .  :Wink:  
..      ,     (      ,   ,  ,   ),      .    :quest: 
    ,      "" :quest:   :Wink:  



> .


  -     , ** .
       .     .        ,    .



> ,   .


  :Wow:     .     ,          ,        .  :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

> 


,.   ""

----------

> .  
> ..      ,     (      ,   ,  ,   ),      .   
>     ,      ""  
>   -     , ** .
>        .     .        ,    .



,  . ,        , , ,   100% ,      . ,   ,         ,    .     , -,   -  . 





> .     ,          ,        .


   ,      , , ,      ,          :-)

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ,         ,    .     , -,   -  .


  ,      ,         .
   ...   ,   ...   .     .
       .          ,   ,         .
  ,    ,    ,      . ,    .



> ... ,


  :Wink:        .  ,  .  :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

,       , . .      .                :       ,   .      (,   ,   ),     (     -  ). :       ,     ?   ,         .

----------


## BorisG

> ...       ,   . ...


   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

Y     ,     ,   .    , ,  ,  ,     . ,   ,    ? -      ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


  ? ?  :Wink:       ,     ,   ... , , ,    .

----------

> ? ?       ,     ,   ... , , ,    .


  ,  BorisG        ,    ,    .   ,        :-)

----------


## lubezniy

** ,    .    ,            ,           .     .
UPD: , ,    .      ,    ,   .
UPD2:      .

----------


## ReL

> *ReL*,  
>    ,  ,      ,   ? 
>    ,   ,     ,   ,   ,   ,      ,   .


     .
1.   .       .
2.    ()                    (       ..)            .

----------


## ReL

> !
>  ,    >10   ...       ,    .
> 
>   -      ,  "    ,  ,    ".      .   , ,    .    ,        ,  -    .    "",    ,    .   ,      ,    ?      . 
> 
>    .     ?    .     ,        ,  .


     . 
     10    .

  (        )   .       .                AM3 :-(        ..   .

       :-)           .    

 -                  .

----------

> . 
>      10    .
> 
>   (        )   .       .                AM3 :-(        ..   .
> 
>        :-)           .    
> 
>  -                  .


  .      . ...   -    ,   - ! -      .   ;          -  . 

  -     ,         .          .       ,      . 

  , -    - -  ,      ???

----------

.              (..       )    :   ,    .

----------

**,         .     .



> 


50/50    .



> 


         (    .

----------


## khibinite

> ,        .        .    .       ,         .    ,        !


 ,   .   -  (   )    ,    -    !    , ,      . ,   ,    .  ,    !    -  ,       63   20 !

----------

,    ,   .        .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,   .        .


,     ( )  .           .

----------

> .


       4  ( , , , ).   .  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 4  ( , , , ).   .  ?


     .

----------


## Lisaya

:Embarrassment: ()  ""  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ()  ""  ?


,    -     ,      .   ,         -      .

----------

,     .  ,   ,      ,     ( ),    , ,   .      ,     ,    "".

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,  .   ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     .


,      .     ,   .     (,   , "")       .



> ,   ,      ,     ( ),    , ,   .      ,     ,    "".


.      "  " (      ), "   " (    )        .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,  .   ,


     .        ,    ,    .

----------

-  2  ,        "",  .   ,          ?

----------


## Gamil

> .        ,    ,    .


 :Smilie:  
_                    (.     10  2002  N -3-32/705@) (   8  2003 .)

6.14.               ,        ,   ,         ( )  ,       ,     -,       ._

----------

> 4  ( , , , ).   .  ?


         .     - , ,    .
  -    ,         .

----------


## natpol

> ?


   ,     -       .       ,  - ?
      ,   , ,   ,    ,     ,    .
       .

----------

,  /!
 :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  /!


   ?

----------


## Rodis

> -  2  ,        "",  .   ,          ?


        ...
 -     ...
    ...

----------


## GH

> - !




    ,   ,  . 5 .  :    .  , "   ",  "  "-   ...     ,  ,     .     . -    ? ?.  : : .  , .
 ,      ,     ,  , ?
 ,     :        .. :Frown:

----------


## GH

:    ,     ,      .!    -   , ,    -   5     ,    ,     .  ,,   .  : .      ,  .   .     , ,   -    .      .

----------

:yes:

----------


## Nelly-K

,        2.        2

----------

**,    ?  2-    .

----------


## lubezniy

> **,    ?  2-    .


      .    ,     .

----------

*lubezniy*, , , -  .   ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, , , -  .   ,  ?


     ...   ,   . ,       ,   ,  .

----------

,   ,         ?

----------


## .

?

----------

,   ,    .

----------


## .

.
     ,    ,        ?   :Embarrassment: 
       ?

----------


## natpol

> ,    ,        ?


           .     **.

----------

,        (   ).  ,      ?           ?

----------

> ?


,  ,        .

----------


## .

**,     ,          .   ,   ,        ?
 ,    .

----------

,      .           . ..         " ". - ,       .      ...         ?   ?

----------


## .

**, ,        ?   :Smilie:

----------

N 209-
 4.      
3)     (, )           (      )         ,            .

    ?

----------


## .

.     2010

----------

-   15 . .     ?

----------


## .

?  ?      .          .

----------

:Embarrassment:    .     ,     .   ,  ,         ,        . 
    , ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> 600  2-  .           (      -    )


,  600   -   ,     . ,  8           900  2-.      ,     .

----------


## piv-piv

,     ,       .       ,  , ,  .         ,      .         ,   ,  ,   .  , ,        (   ,    ).        ,       .

----------


## grebeniknatasha

,              .    ,     .   ,  (   , 1-2 . ),  .       ,    .           ,   (     ),                ,    .           ,      .  ,  ,  .  ,         .          -   ,        !

----------

> ,              .    ,     .   ,  (   , 1-2 . ),  .       ,    .           ,   (     ),                ,    .           ,      .  ,  ,  .  ,         .          -   ,        !


 !   ,     ?     "     "       - -   ,     ? -        ,            ,               .

 !    -   .         ,   ,    ,   ..      (    100 ) -      .   "",      ,    ,      ,   " " -     ,   .  , ,     .

----------

?    -  ?

----------


## piv-piv

,    ,     . 
 , .    , -  .    ?

----------

> ,    ,     . 
>  , .    , -  .    ?


   , " "  .  ,             ,       .   , ,      . , ,   , , ,    .

 ,       :Smilie:     .

----------


## piv-piv

** , ,    ,   .         . ,  ,        .  ,         .  .  :Smilie:

----------


## grebeniknatasha

> !   ,     ?     "     "       - -   ,     ? -        ,            ,               .


  .   ,  .    7 ,  ,        , ,   .   -       ,  , . ,  , ,     .  ,    ,  ,         .
   ,     -   ,      .   -  .   .  :Wink:

----------


## grebeniknatasha

,      -      .     ,   ?    ,    ? ::flirt::

----------


## grosh

.       .    .

----------


## marinka123

3     ,       -   8 . +     - () .    -  ,     ,   ...
 ,    ,       ?   ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,          .


 ,   ,       4        ,        ,           .   .
     ,    ,    , , ,      .
-  --  .       ,     30    :Wow: 
        ,    -  .

----------

> .   ,  .    7 ,  ,        , ,   .   -       ,  , . ,  , ,     .  ,    ,  ,         .
>    ,     -   ,      .   -  .   .


 !      ?

----------

> ,   ,       4        ,        ,           .   .
>      ,    ,    , , ,      .
> -  --  .       ,     30   
>         ,    -  .


,    ,     " "?   ...

----------


## Jinah

,                  :Frown: 
 ,  196066 -  ...
        ,    .
    ?  :Frown: (

----------


## -1980

:    ,  ,   ..  ,   ,     ,   ..   :Wow:

----------

,   .

----------


## Jinah

> :    ,  ,   ..  ,   ,     ,   ..


,  , 
   / 10      ://
     ://

----------


## marinka123

> ,


          ?

 " " ,    ,    -   ,       ,    ,     -    .         .

              ,    .   ""  .  ,   ,      -  2   ,    ,         -        -  ,  ,  , 1-  ,   . 
           .

----------


## marinka123

,   -        .   .           .       .     .     ,          .        .     .

----------


## Jinah

> ?
> 
>  " " ,    ,    -   ,       ,    ,     -    .         .


 ,         ,    2001 , 
 ,         
      .
    1,  1.1,    ,
          ,
      ,
     ,       .
     .

        .

----------


## Jinah

> ?


, 15-        .
     (    ).
         .

----------

.     ,  .

----------


## 175011413

!
       ,  (   )       .
 ,  .    .

----------


## Fraxine

** , -,     ,    "   ** ",   :Embarrassment: 
      ++,  ,     -.   -  ,     -    ,    .
        (     -)     3  18  (,     ), ... -. 
    (),    ...

----------

[QUOTE ,  ,        .  [/QUOTE]

  ... ""...  ,  ,     ,    .
   : , ,  ...              ......
       ...    ,    ...     ,    ,       ,    . ,       5(   10 )  ,  ...    ...   .

----------


## GH

[QUOTE=    -  ?[/QUOTE]

     -   ?

   ,    2 .   ,(    ).   ,     .  :  ,     30 ,       ,    .         ...      ,   .    :      , ,   .     :    ,      ...          ..    . ,        , :   ,,  ,    ,    , ,     11      : ,  ... . ,  -  .
   ,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glawbuch

, -      .   ,  -  ,  ,     . .   ,        ,   . 
  -  .      ,      .  -         ,   , -  ,      ... 
       ....      ,     ,  ,   -  8 ()- -  ... ..
      ""  (  ),        , "   ".      , . ,  ......
         .    ...     ...
,  ,    -  ,    .

----------

> -   ?
> 
>    ,    2 .   ,(    ).   ,     .  :  ,     30 ,       ,    .         ...      ,   .    :      , ,   .     :    ,      ...          ..    . ,        , :   ,,  ,    ,    , ,     11      : ,  ... . ,  -  .
>    ,    ,


, -  ,   ?

----------


## marinka123

?    ,    ,    ?   ,    .  ?      ?

----------

" "  .   1  , , ,    , ,   , ,   ,     .          ,     ,           ,        .

   ,     ?

----------


## marinka123

" "      - . 

     ,        ,    - .   2009       .

----------

> " "      - .


 -           :Smilie:     .   -         ,        ,       .

   ...   , ?

----------


## marinka123

( )    -      . + 80       .        .   -  .      .     .   ,             2     .     -  .

----------

!  :Smilie: 
   " "
http://www.kontur-extern.ru/price/na...j_predstavitel
 :Smilie:

----------


## marinka123

- ,   ,   "              "

     ?     - . ?

  ,      -     ,    dial-up . 

 :Smilie:

----------

> "


   !   .

,  ,      .        .  .      :Smilie:

----------

,, ...    ?         ,   -  ,       ...   .  .   ?., ,      ...      .. !        ?       ,        .

----------


## GH

J,    ... -  GH.   ,    ...

----------


## Fraxine

"       .  .    " ,  ,         ,      ,      -    ?
      , ,     ,   ,    - ,     ,     :Wink:

----------

:    -.    250-300 ,        .   ,    , 180    ,(      200-250) -   ,   - , , .,, ,   , ,,..     --  :  -   .    , -    .       ,   -,   ,     -,  ..(     -     ,.. :   - (      ....),      -     .        .     ,   .

----------

> "       .  .    " ,  ,         ,      ,      -    ?


 ,        ,     .




> , ,     ,   ,    - ,     ,


,  ,  .   -   (,   .). ,     (   ,     ),  !

----------


## 45

.

----------

> .


     . , .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,        ,     .


     -                ,   ,   -      .      , -   ,         (,   ),        ,    .
       .
   - , ,.



> ,  ,  .   -


  :Embarrassment:       ,         . - .       ,  - ,    .



> .


  ,    ,     ,    -   .

----------

> -                ,   ,   -      .


 .         ,    ?




> ,         . - .       ,  - ,


            .        :Smilie: 




> ,    ,     ,    -


  ?            ?      ?      ?        .

----------


## Fraxine

> .


 ..  ,  ,          ,     ?   :Wow: 



> ?            ?      ?


  -    ,          .    -    ,        (    ,    ).     ,   ,       - .       .



> ,    ?


     (  )?

----------

> ..  ,  ,          ,     ?


     -  ,        .



> -    ,          .    -    ,        (    ,    ).     ,   ,       - .       .


      .        . , ,   .



> (  )?


,     ,      ,   = .

----------


## Fraxine

> .


    ,  ,       ? - .   ...(    ). 



> -  ,        .





> .


     ,     , ?

----------

> ,  ,       ? - .   ...(    ).


 .           ,     ,   .



> ,     , ?


      ,   .   - .

----------


## marinka123

(   180 )     - 80  .          ,        .     ,     ""      ?

     ,   ,   2009        -         . 

    ,      -    ,     -   -     ,   .

----------

,   ! 
   -   ,   .  :
1. ,   "" -    "",  . " " -      ,   "  "              . 
2.               ,    .

----------


## GH

!  ,  ,     ?.     ..     160-180  (       ,      .!     . -- ,  .    9-10200=.       .  50 99- 46  /.
 -  50    1( 2 ) .  50-60 4=200    46 500 .    200
  99 .(   400-500)46500 .- 1-   103 .     .
   50             . , ,  .
     .        ,   ,,  ..  ,   ..   .           ?   -,  ?

. ,  .

----------

> !  ,  ,     ?.     ..     160-180  (       ,      .!     . -- ,  .    9-10200=.       .  50 99- 46  /.
>  -  50    1( 2 ) .  50-60 4=200    46 500 .    200
>   99 .(   400-500)46500 .- 1-   103 .     .
>    50             . , ,  .
>      .        ,   ,,  ..  ,   ..   .           ?   -,  ?
> 
> . ,  .


 ,   ,     . ,   ,             .     .           -    ,      ,         , ,     . 

            ?      - -  .    ,     ,    .          100  ,  , ,    ?  !        ,    -,    ;    ,       ;                   .   - ,       !  ,        160   ,      (   ,     )    300,  ,    .    ,        ,   ,            . 

,   ,   ,       . ,             !    ,        ,       . ,     ,        ,       ,     , ,       ,   . -  , ,  - ,       ,    . 

   .   -  "   ".   -  ,     (,  )         -.

----------

* GH*,    .    ,      .    " ",    " "      ,     .

----------


## marinka123

-     ,      .        9  ,     - 80  ,   50 ,        .
          . 
      ,      .          .     .

----------


## GH

, ,   ,!
   ,!.    ,       (, ,,  ,,   :       - ,  .      . , ,   ,  :   ,,(   ,    ,, (    100   ,   50),    , ,     (     ,  ,     ).    ,       . ,  (   ),     ,     ,       .   ,,  -  ,   :     ,     ,   .     / ..  ,,      ,     , ,  -1   .            47  .!.     ,        "     ".
  ,, :   ..., ..  :yes: 
  ,      . .

----------


## Fraxine

> -


    ?  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## marinka123

,   -   ,   10-30    ,    ,       ,   4    -         .

----------


## marinka123

.   ( ) ,    ,          ,      .  :         ,        .       ,    .

      ,   ,     .

 ,      ,        .

    :      (-)-  -  .

        .- ,       .

       .

       .

  .         .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   -   ,


   (      :Wink: )              :yes:   :Embarrassment:      .   -    ,     .
   .       "" ,    , !       "     "   ,       (. .) ,    ,    -     .            ,  .  ,    ..     - 4.
   "       ". ..,         (  )       


> 


  "" (  ). 
, ,            -         100%,       .



> 


   ,     , ,  ,   .
 ,     ,  , ,   ( "") .
,      -   -   ,   -    :Frown:

----------

> ,   -   ,
> 			
> 		
> 
>   (     )


      10    25000 . (    ).       .         .

----------


## marinka123

,        ,   ,        . 

          ,       ,   100  ,    .

      ,       ?

 -       ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,       ,   100  ,    .


    -     - "" ,     ,      "".



> 


  .  .



> 10    25000 . (    ).       .         .


  - ,     (          ,   **   ,    -  ,    ).     ,    ,      .



> ,


       ,    -..   ,     


> ( )


,      .

----------


## marinka123

,     ,        ,   ,    .      - 7 . 

         ?   -    .

    -     90  ,   - 299  ,        -       .   - ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

> -


  :Wink:   :yes: 
    -    -          (  55 .   50 ,  51  200-- 35 /,   -     :Embarrassment: ).
     ,     ,     ,         ,     -   -              ,          (    ,    -   )     (     :Wink: ).

----------


## marinka123

,    .     33 -    " " ,   77  -  .    :Frown:

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    .     33 -    " " ,   77  -  .


  :Wow:  (   !!!).      :Frown: .

----------


## marinka123

:        ,    ,              .

     ,     ,    -   .

    ?

          ,       -    .

----------


## Fraxine

(    - ,     ,    -   ),     .



> ,    ,              .


  ,    ,    -,       ( , ,   ).



> ,     ,    -   .


     --, . 29 , - . 185 . .. **    . **    ,  ,  .        :Wink:

----------


## marinka123

-   3    ,        .
      ,      .

    ,    -  -  ,   ,     " "    ,      ?

  -   ?

     -      .

----------

> -   3    ,        .


   - "   "?    ?

----------


## grebeniknatasha

!  :Big Grin: 
         "  4.12", - ,  .       !    ,       .  .    -  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## marinka123

> - "   "?    ?


    .       -      .

       ,   - 299     .

----------


## Bucom

> ! 
>          "  4.12"


    ,        gnivc (   4.13).

----------

> ! 
>          "  4.12", - ,  .       !    ,       .  .    -  ,


, ,  ,   ? 
"     " -  ???    ,  +,    -   ,  ?         "",     " "...     ?      ?

----------


## grebeniknatasha

> , ,  ,   ?


.   -   ? ,    .  ,   .     ,      ;   -   ( ).
     ,   .       .

----------


## marinka123

,        ,         -     ,       ,     .       ,      .

     -   ,    50-  6  -   ,        .   ...

----------


## grebeniknatasha

:yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

"  "???     ?    ,   ,  
(          -   ).     1,5 ,  ?    ?     ,   -?   -    .
..  ..    ,  ...

----------


## Ego

> ,      .


  :yes: 
   ... ,          :Wink: 
    -     :Smilie:

----------


## GH

> 50-  6  -



  .
   ,       .
   ???
,    - ... .  -    .            ...

----------


## GH

?
  , ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?

----------


## GH

,    :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

* GH*,   . ,  . ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

> ?
>   , ?


  .

----------


## GH

[

.

----------


## November*s rain

!
  :  ,     ,     .     .      ,     ,        .      .  -.      " "                4-  ,  ?       ,         ?       ? (      )

----------


## GH

, -         .   ( )      ,       ,     ,  ..     .       ,    .       - -        ,     .         .   ,  ,    ,   -      .,    :    50 (    )  100 -   44         .   ,  .     100 ,      ...  52 ...  1-2 ..  . (     ), -   . -   -    ,       .   .            ..       .     ,      .  - .     ....   ,   ,   ,   .  ,    -    -     ,  ,  ,  .      ,  .                  .. ,.              .   50  100 -    -45  .   ..  .

----------


## Ego

> .


 ?
 :Wow:

----------

> ?


 ,     :Smilie: )
    80  ..

----------


## Anton

> !
>   :  ,     ,     .     ...      ...


  ,      (  ,     , ..        ):

1.  -  ,        ( , ,  ),    .     .

2.      (  2..    ),     (60-70. ,     5-7 , ..  0,5..).
    (,       ): 1  300-400  .
*:     .*

3.  ,   ,   ,   , ..     .
,       ,        .
     -  ,   .
        -       .
*:    .*

4.   ,     ,  ,         .
      -   2008.      ,       .
..,          ,       3-4 ,        ,   -      .
       .
*:          .*

* :
  , ,     .
            (,      )    (,     ,  ..).*

----------

*Anton*, ,    ,         . 3  .         .

. 4        .   ,   ( )        .  , , .

. 2.     ( 9  ,  5  10     1  - ).  , ,   .

 :Wink:

----------


## Anton

> ...,    ,         . 3  .         .


,   .




> .... 4        .   ,   ( )        .  , , .


,   , ,   ,       .
    ,                 .       ,      ,        (     )  .
      ?




> .... 2.     ( 9  ,  5  10     1  - ).  , ,   .


  2..      5 ,   .




> 


..  ,      ?  ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,       ,        .


  :Embarrassment:      ?



> ,   ,   , ..     .


         ?

----------

> ,   , ,   ,       .


 !            ,     ,   .



> ,                 .       ,


     ,   ,       ?



> 2..      5 ,   .


 , ,     .    .



> ..  ,      ?  ?


 ,      ( ),  (      ),  ( - ,   ,      ),  (    // ).        2-,     . ,  .            .    ,        .   ,    -   (       ).         ,       .       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Anton

> ?
> **      ?


.
**    .

..     .
     .

          ,       N   .

----------


## GH

> 


.    ( ),    ,        .

----------


## GH

> .


.,  :/  ,      , ...,       ,    ,     .  ,    .

----------


## Anton

> !            ,     ,   .
>      ,   ,       ?


  ,    ? () 
 :Smilie: , ..   :  ,   .         ,       .
 ,           ,    . 




> ,      ...  ...  ...
>        2-,     .


, .          ,     .




> ,  .


   -    1   1     .
   .
        .
 -       .
 -   :Smilie: 




> .


, .
    -   ,   : 70-150 .  * 6.   = 500-1000.    2.. 




> ,        .


, 
    ,          .
       ,      .




> ,    -   (       ).


 .80  ?   ,     .  .
   ,  :
1) .,     1  300-400  -    ,
2)      ,         .




> ,       .       ,


  ,      ,     .
   -   .

----------


## GH

...     ... :    .      ,       ,         .  ..         , , ..,     ,    ..         ?     ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,          .
>        ,      .


   ,    ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## GH

> -   ,   : 70-150 .  * 6.   =


 -,     ..-,,...    ,     ,    , ,  ,,, ...    "",       ....        ,      .     :  -  ()        ...      ,      ...-   ,      .      ,    :    ..     .....    -   ,           ...,   100  :Big Grin:

----------


## GH

:    -  ?   :      - ,  ""(  ) - /  (.)  .:  ()   ,  , ,  ! ,      , :",   !".      ... -      ,   .
    -      . ,,  3-4 -   ,   ..      :"   ..      "   ,  ,   ,     .   -       :     ,      -      ,          .
    - , , , ,     .     (  ... ):"    ,  ..."   , -  ,  ,           ..   :Stick Out Tongue:             -   ,           - .

----------


## Anton

> ,    ,    .


     -      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anton

> .    ( ),    ,        .


* GH*,   ( ) ,       ./.
  ,    -      .    5-100 ./.
       .

 , ,  :
1)    ()     (,     ),

2)               .





> ...      ,       ,


  , ..      .
   ,       ,      .
 ...  *.pdf    :Smilie: 

* GH*,        ?      ?

----------


## Anton

> -,     ..-,,...


 ,     




> Anton
>     -   ,   : 70-150 .  * 6.   =

----------


## Fraxine

> ( ) ,       ./.
>   ,    -      .    5-100 ./.


          ( -  ).
 -    -  "",  ,      (  2 ),    .
   -, , ,    ,  ,       , ,          ,     :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:       ,  ,     .
      ,        - .
,      -  12 .
-    ( ,    ,      ,       - , , ,     ).
 ""- ( , )    "" (      " ")    (,     ,  ), -         ,    (..      - -,  ,   ,      ).



> GH,        ?      ?


 ,   -      (99,9%,  )    ,   .

----------


## Fraxine

*Anton*,     -:   , ,     ,   ...(   ).    ,   **?  - - ?

----------


## Anton

> ...   -, ...
> , ,    ,  ,       , ,          ,            ,  ,     .


     :   .
      -  .




> ,   -      (99,9%,  )    ,   .


, *Fraxine*,  ,  .     .
   ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      -  12 .


 ,     ,          ,       ( ,  , -, -  . .)    ,     12      .



> -    ( ,    ,      ,       - , , ,     ).


   ,   ...   ,  , ,    - -  -    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


       ?     .....

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     12      .


      - ,  ,    ,   ,     .
 , ,  



> ,       ( ,  , -, -  . .)


  -    (    ).


> ,   ...   ,  , ,    - -  -    .


       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


 ,  -  , ,  .....     !

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


 ...      ( 204   ).

----------


## lubezniy

> -    (    ).


  - .    (, ,    ,   ) -  , .     .

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,     -:   , ,     ,   ...(   ).    ,   **?  - - ?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
     .    :Smilie: 
     ,      ,    ... (   -  1, -  ..).    ?  - -  ?

   -   . ,   .
   ,      .
      ,                - , ,   2008.

----------


## flower2006

4 .              .  -  ,   ..     ( )    (  ).      ,   .   .        .      .
       ,    "".    - .       .

----------

:    .     ,          25-  ( , ,    .  ... :Frown: ((( -,     .  , "  25- , - ".    - " ".            .    - "   ,    ".       -  .
,      -   .
,    ?

----------

**,   .     ,     .

----------

, , .      660 +450   (  ).     ,     .        -  8000 +   ,             .         .

----------

**,    -   ,    .  ,  ,   .
    ,    .   -  .   ,      ,      ,  ""           :Smilie:  ,   .     ,   .     ,    ,  ,  ,  ,     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> **,   .     ,     .


,     ,  ""         .  :yes:      TCP  UDP,       ,   , .

----------


## Elfg

:Wow:

----------

> ,     ,  ""         .      TCP  UDP,       ,   , .


,    ?      25- ?     ?          .  ,     ,   .  ,  ,    ,     :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ?      25- ?


... ,   ,    https (443).        ,        (25   ).

----------

*lubezniy*,   .    ,   .   .   ,    ?            .    -   ?   :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ?            .    -   ?


.        -   ,      .
: ,   2         ...     :Embarrassment:

----------

10    ,       .    10 .  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> 10    ,       .    10 .


,     (    ,      ),             .

----------

> .   ,      ,    ,          .      ,      ,       .         ?


.         .

----------

- ,      - (           ,       ).         .
-  -   ?   ?

----------

,        ,   , ,  ,            , ,        .

----------

.   .,            ,   ()    ,   01.01.09,    ...
  -    ,    .   ,      - ?

----------


## tcherri

** , , ,      " "  ,   2        1    ?

----------

> ** , , ,      " "  ,   2        1    ?


, .

----------


## tcherri

.

----------


## mizeri

,     " -        "  ,    .     ,  ,       :Wink: 
 ""   ..       .            ,   -     .

----------


## sbz

> ,     " -        "


  ,    ?      ?

----------


## mizeri

> ,    ?      ?


.    -  ,          (  ,   ""  :Abuse: ),     ,            .     (  ),    ,     -           ,      ,             (      :Wink: ),    (-)  .

----------


## sbz

> 


               !        ,        .

  .          .           .

----------


## sbz

> .    -  ,          (  ,   "" ),     ,            .     (  ),    ,     -           ,      ,             (     ),    (-)  .


  .  .

----------

> !        ,        .
> 
>   .          .           .


 :Smilie:  
,   . 

 - ,   .    ? 
      -           :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> -


 ,  ...  ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## -

,            ?
  ,    .,    ,        .... -            ...  ...
  ,      ,       :Smilie: )
  ,          ?

----------


## -

> .    -  ,          (  ,   "" ),     ,            .     (  ),    ,     -           ,      ,             (     ),    (-)  .


, ,         ,     ...
    ?

----------

,          (     ,       ,   1,5-2     "" ).

----------


## khibinite

> ,          (     ,       ,   1,5-2     "" ).


 ,         ?   " " ,   -   0 . 0 .

----------

> ,         ?   " " ,   -   0 . 0 .


,  ,      ,      ,  .       ,   -        .     , ?        -  .        (  ),  ,         . ,             .

----------


## khibinite

> ,  ,      ,      ,  .       ,   -        .     , ?        -  .        (  ),  ,         . ,             .


 ,       ,     ,    .          .     " ",               :Wink: .

----------


## khibinite

> , ,         ,     ...
>     ?


         ?
  ,    ,        .

----------

?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


.

----------


## -

> ,  !    ,    .            ,    ,  ,      .    200  .   :  -    ?     ,      ?



       ,        .             ,

----------


## khibinite

> ,        .             ,


       .       .

----------


## khibinite

> ,  ,      ,      ,  .       ,   -        .     , ?        -  .        (  ),  ,         . ,             .


,     .         ?      .    ,     .      , ,    .

----------


## staf-art

150 :
     (30+ )     150 .
   -...
           (       )
     (   -),  ,       ...

----------

.   :     ?    ,      ,     "        2 "     (      ,   )...    .          ?        ,          ?

----------

> .   :     ?    ,      ,     "        2 "     (      ,   )...    .          ?        ,          ?


    ,   .  ,          - .

----------


## Anabolik

)))

----------


## elenaq

.
    -   20 .   150   .
  ?  , .        5     .
     10.     2010 ,   .   13-   ,    :    10? 
      10-.   10   5 ,           ().   . 
   ,     - ,     ,      ,   (   ,       ). 
  5 ,      ""  -. 
  ,    .

----------

!
    -                   ?
 -,       .    . 
   "_"  ,   xml.   ,       ?   ,    (    ).         .    ?

----------

,   . ?   . ,  - .          ( )  . ,        .  .    . ,   ,     ,   .

----------


## kuzia

, .             .         .     .      .   -.

----------

-   ?  :Hmm: 
 -  ...   ?
  ,  ..         :No:

----------


## kuzia

,  -,          .        ?      ,

----------

.  ,    ?

----------

,
      ,  ,      :Frown: 

       18? ?   - ?
 18    -   ...    ..  :Frown:      ...

----------

> ,  ,


         .        ,    -  .

----------


## GH

> -   ?


  -     .   - -     ,--(   ,    )      21   .  (  ,   ), " "-  ,    -  .  !   !    !         ,   -  ...,.

----------

> ,   . 
> 
>  - ,   .    ? 
>       -


. .  , .
      ,    

 2006 -  4000 
 2008 - 6500 
 2009 - 8000 
.
 2006 -  2000 
 2008 - 4500 
 2009 - 6000 
 2010     9 000    (     8 , ..     )
  ?   ,   ...
,     -   :Wink:

----------

> . .  , .
>       ,    
> 
>  2006 -  4000 
>  2008 - 6500 
>  2009 - 8000 
> .
>  2006 -  2000 
>  2008 - 4500 
> ...


    ""     - http://www.kontur-extern.ru/price/tarify_dlja_jul - 3990   .  -???

----------

- 4000 ?

----------

> - 4000 ?


 - ,      8 ,   2...
  ,     ,       .       (   ),     ,      .

----------

,    2 .
 6  -  :  2       ,      . 
 ?

----------

> ,    2 .
>  6  -  :  2       ,      . 
>  ?


 .   , ,  1000 .

----------

, !   "  " ( ).      .       .

    - , ,    ""      .      ""     .

*  -   ,   ,       5000       .  ?*
 ,        : 



- 

    ""+    :

- 

    :
     ?

    .     .

:
1.               " " -      . 
2.  ,   , -   ,    2006    ,      :Super:

----------

> , !   "  " ( ).      .       .
> 
>     - , ,    ""      .      ""     .
> 
> *  -   ,   ,       5000       .  ?*
>  ,        : 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     !     -       !!! 
    "   "  1980 ,     , , -,        "".     -  , ,  -      .  ,     ,    (   ).

 -     "" +  "   ",      6000 .

----------

!
     !
 ,         .          :Frown: 
   "+"    " ". 
 ?

----------

> !
>      !
>  ,         .         
>    "+"    " ". 
>  ?


    , .
 , , . , .

----------


## Glawbuch

:Frown:     ,     Windows*7*/   ,        .   :Wow:   ?

----------


## ODK

, ,   .      2010          ,    100 . -  ,         :Wink:

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,   .      2010          ,    100 . -  ,

----------


## ODK

*Glawbuch*, .         ?

----------


## Glawbuch

.      2010    .  :Wink:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     Windows*7*/   ,        .    ?


 ,        .      .   -   ! :8:

----------


## ODK

> 2010    .


   , , ,     ,     , ,   ,    :Wink:

----------


## Glawbuch

80-    ,   .  :Wink:   3.

----------


## corsar

>

----------


## modull211

?

----------


## Lisaya

-,      .     .   4,    ,    ,      -.  (  )         ,    3,6,9,12      .   !!!!       4, ?

----------


## BuhBuh

3-     - ,     !   -  ,       ,    +.
       .      . 
  -        .      (    , ), - . 
  ,      (   )    .       .        (  ),  ""   ,     .
 .  ,           ,          ,   -.   ,        .

----------

.     2-???       ????

----------


## BuhBuh



----------


## modull211



----------


## natpol

> .


    ?!     ,    .

----------

> ?!     ,    .


?    ,   ?

----------


## stas

> ?!     ,


 .

----------


## natpol

> .


        .
 ,   .

----------


## modull211

+

----------


## lubezniy

> +


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

> .


*natpol*,   ,    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

> +


www.sbis.ru

----------


## NastasiaD

> 4 .              .  -  ,   ..     ( )    (  ).      ,   .   .        .      .
>        ,    "".    - .       .


    ,     ?

----------


## 95

,  ""    ,         .         ,      .  ?    ?!

----------


## Glawbuch

> .  ?    ?!


  !   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

> .


  :Frown:

----------

,   ,     -   .         ,     -      ,    .   .....

----------


## tnsid

- , !!!
   ,          :
    .   ?? ,  ,  .     ,      , ..   . 3 .10-  . .            . ??

----------


## alexstrel

,       .
    ,             .

----------


## Solo_n

,   2010    49 ,  2009 - 119.       -       ?

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

> - , !!!
>    ,          :
>     .   ?? ,  ,  .     ,      , ..   . 3 .10-  . .            . ??


 (    )           .    .     .

----------


## Alexander1961

, ...     .      .         .     -       .

----------


## drTr0jan

,    -   .
 -     21.09.2012 N 196

   ,   -1 .  :Frown:

----------

> ,    -


   ?
     ?

----------


## drTr0jan

**,    .

----------

> **,    .


,  . 
   " " -   .

   - ?

----------

> - ?


     2015 :
1.     .    -    ,   
2.     .

 2016   6    -   ,    .
    ,      6,  2.

----------


## Glawbuch

,                 .
         ( ) www.gosuslugi.ru    .
    -  ()          .

----------

